# Ad Astra Program - National Air Force Museum of Canada



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2014)

Not sure how many know of this program.  I just heard about it last year when my sister showed us picture's of my brother-in-law's stone.  We are getting one done this year for my Dad.

Introduced in January 1996, the Ad Astra Stone Program has attracted an exceptional level of interest. The project, proposed and developed by Colonel (Ret’d) “Cy” Yarnell, involves the installation of engraved stones along the walkways of the Airpark adjacent to the National Air Force Museum of Canada. More than 10,500 people have made donations to the museum via this program.

The gray granite stones measure 6″ x 10″ and donations to the Ad Astra Program may be made on behalf of any Canadian airman or airwoman who has served, or is serving, in one of Canada’s Air Forces or an Allied Air Force, their spouse or others whom the Board of Directors deem appropriate.

Bearing the words “Ad Astra” and adorned by an Air Force Roundel, the stone reflects the person’s name, their hometown, province and the years of birth and death (these dates are engraved only when the museum is informed of the person’s passing). Information regarding service number, rank and decorations, does not appear on the stone but will be recorded in a Museum Register that also identifies the location of the stone in the Airpark. A preferred location for stones will be considered, but is not guaranteed. An annual dedication ceremony is held at the museum on the last Saturday in September to recognize all of the installed stones.

Link:  http://airforcemuseum.ca/en/about-ad-astra

Mods, if this has already been posted, please delete.  If it's not the right place, please move.  If it is the right place, perhaps a "sticky" is in order?


----------



## Loachman (8 Jan 2014)

"Air Force Roundel"?

What's that?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "Air Force Roundel"?
> 
> What's that?



I suspect that it's a different spelling for rondel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roundel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rondel

(Funny that the site's spell check picks up "rondel" as incorrect)

And the museum's website is not the only one to use that spelling.


----------



## Loachman (8 Jan 2014)

No - "Roundel" is correct.

"Air Force", however, is not. It's a _*national*_ marking. Prior to 1968, it was applied to Royal Canadian Navy and Canadian Army aircraft. Today, it's also applied to SOFCOM aircraft and, in the recent past, to CEFCOM aircraft.

I'm not faulting you, as that was what the article said.


----------

